# Now for a really rooky question.



## macawman (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm assuming that the prop should rotate one direction for forward, the opposite rotation for reverse and not spin at all in neutral. Is that assumption correct?


----------



## Bateman (Apr 5, 2018)

Are you talking about with the engine running, or checking your shift rod adjustment while the engine is not running? Yes for engine running. With it not running the prop will spin either direction by hand in neutral. 

I'm also in Huntsville, AL.


----------



## macawman (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, hey neighbor! 

When I pull the starter rope, the prop spins in the push direction regardless of the shift setting. When l had the motor running, the prop was pushing despite the fact the the shift control was set to neutral.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 5, 2018)

What engine are we talking about? I had a heck of a time adjusting my Yamaha shift rod to the sweet spot. 

Can you hear the 'clunk' of the clutch dog when the shifter is moved? What about reverse, is the prop still pushing in the forward direction?


----------



## macawman (Apr 5, 2018)

It's a 1956 Johnson 10 horse. I'm still having so carburetor issues so I haven't had a chance to try reverse. When I did have it running, it will only stay running at medium to high speed. At the time, the selector was in the neutral setting, the the prop was pushing. It kicked so much water out of the test tank that the water level fell below the cooling water intake and I had to shut it down.


----------



## macawman (Apr 5, 2018)

There is an audible clunk that can be heard when switching gears, but the noise appears to come from linkage near the side of the motor.


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 5, 2018)

Page 16, part number 41. The shift rod coupler. Open the little plate in the side of the motor to see if it's connected.


----------



## macawman (Apr 5, 2018)

You hit it right on the nails head, Shaugh. Lower shift rod is disconnected. Thanks!


----------



## Bateman (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 6, 2018)

After you've done about 5 of these you'll be surprised to see how they're all about the same...

I'm right up the road from you guys in Lewisburg TN... Do you ever fish the river ?


----------



## Bateman (Apr 6, 2018)

I spend nearly every weekend on the TN River. Slowly gathering gear and knowledge on sport fishing. I've pulled in a lot of catfish and crappie in the past, but not much else.


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep.. same here.... I was hoping you'd tell me different... a few white bass.... catfish.... I can't understand why... it's a beautiful stretch of water...


----------



## macawman (Apr 6, 2018)

My fishing experience has always been from the shore line of the river or Guntersville Lake. I've never owned or fished from a power boat, but that is about to change. I've never caught a bass, but I'm told Guntersville Lake is the place to go. That's where they have the professional tournament s.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 6, 2018)

Lake Guntersville is top notch. My dad put me on a few bass there as a kid, but again, not much since then haha. Years ago, as a waiter at Top O the River (best food around!) I served Kevin VanDam and several other top name pro's as my general manager was at one time a BASS pro and introduced me to them. Pretty cool experience. Especially seeing the "101MPH+" patch on their jerseys.


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 6, 2018)

That's what I can't understand... how can Guntersville be such a fish factory and the rest of that river all the way to Wheeler is a wasteland ? Not a boat on it.. not a fish in it... Plenty of baitfish schools and habitat but no appreciable game fish anywhere to be found.

My $50 out of state license netted out at about $10 a fish last year.... I like to put in at Arrowhead point in Mooresville bay. It's a beautiful spot... If you're not worried about catching..


----------



## Bateman (Apr 6, 2018)

Shaugh said:


> That's what I can't understand... how can Guntersville be such a fish factory and the rest of that river all the way to Wheeler is a wasteland ? Not a boat on it.. not a fish in it... Plenty of baitfish schools but no appreciable game fish anywhere to be found.
> 
> My $50 out of state license netted out at about $10 a fish last year.... I like to put in at Arrowhead point in Mooresville bay. It's a beautiful spot... If you're not worried about catching..



From Gville Dam to Ditto Landing (Whitesburg bridge) is my stretch of river. I see a few people fishing the Flint and Paint Rock but few are in the big river. Normally just house boats around there. I will say that last week something must have been going on. There were tons of bass boats out there. I just enjoyed watching them pass at 75mph+. Must have been a tournament.


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm hoping I riled somebody up enough to tell us where they are... :wink:


----------



## macawman (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you have to loosen both bolts on the coupler to get the rod ends in or just the one at the disconnected end of the coupler?


----------



## Shaugh (Apr 6, 2018)

Should only need to loosen the one that the ball end is out of. Keep in mind you gotta back it way out so the ball can get by it.


----------

